# ESPN - Vick Divided



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Anyone watch ESPN's special? I listened to it on ESPN radio. It's an ABSOLUTE SHAME the way the program went down! Even as one of the panel members said after the forum...it seemed like the Jerry Springer show. Bob Ley did a helluva a job maintaining his cool and serving as a good facilitator.

What blows my mind is that an overwhelming majority of the crowd only wanted to discuss the race side of it and not even admit he committed a crime. Further, they also felt it shouldn't even be a crime...they were literally barking in the audience...UNBELIEVABLE!

Another point is they tried to compare Bellicheck's ordeal and fine to Vicks. Are you friggin' kidding me? Bellicheck didn't break federal laws and kill animals. To compare the two punishments by Goodell is ridiculous.

There is no doubt racial inequality does exist in the U.S. However, not in this case! He broke the law...plain and simple. One of the panel members, I believe Terrance Moore, made a great analogy to Pete Rose. He's white and look at the heat he took for gambling. It was on the national news...they even interrupted programming for updates. Vick's a high profile celeb and he broke the law. Ask Britney Spears how that works. You don't see people screaming from the roofs of their trailers and claiming inequality!

Vick's fans at the forum further tainted the image of Vick and Atlanta fans as a whole. Unfortunately, we all know they aren't the majority...just the loudest and most raucous.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

This was the dumbest thing ESPN has ever done. How much more does the media want to milk this thing - all that's left now is condensed or powdered.

Someone better show Bristol a picture of a dead horse. A pathetic programming move by the foremost sports network.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Nick,

Great point! ESPN continued to ask the members why this story is so popular/won't die...I'm thinking because you jacka$$es won't let it die. Like any media, they're out for the ratings/money. THEY are playing a large role in making this a race issue.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Taddy is spot on. The race relations in this country are pretty good. The media and others that have a vested interest in conflict and turmoil (read naacp, jessie, al and all the other "reverends") will pour gasoline on any flame to make an inferno.

Just treat others like you would want to be treated - no matter their skin color. This would


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I heard earlier today that along with all else that is going on with Vick, that his urine sample has come back and tested positive for marijuana as well.

He's got some issues.......


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> I heard earlier today that along with all else that is going on with Vick, that his urine sample has come back and tested positive for marijuana as well.
> 
> He's got some issues.......


Confirmed today...tested positive. Are you friggin' kidding me??? I guess he may have figured what did he have to lose. Now he's on an ankle bracelet being monitored and a degree of house arrest.

Jacka$$ Vick...go away!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

taddy1340 said:


> Jacka$$ Vick...go away!


100% AGREED


----------

